
Hands off the steering wheel with the Cadillac Super Cruise - forrestbrazeal
https://www.pcmag.com/article/356694/hands-off-the-steering-wheel-with-cadillac-super-cruise
======
tmpnam7280557-
Note that General Motors' Cruise Automation subsidiary did not contribute to
this product (although we like to pretend that we did). Credit goes to
GeoDigital and GM engineering.

------
warrenm
Reminds me of the steering mechanism in the vehicles in _The 6th Day_ \- one
of the substantially more plausible "future tech" presentations in sci-fi

